# Are you a Pattern Hoarder?



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Are you a pattern hoader? I am a pattern hoarder...would have to live to 103 to knit all the patterns I have saved. This morning I downloaded two knit patterns to add to my list of things to knit. I borrowed a knitting book from the library this week and will be making copies of the patterns that I like in the book. 

I can't stop printing all the wonderful patterns that are posted on KP, Ravelry, and other sites. 

I think I need intervention!!!

or maybe not!!!


----------



## LizzieJones (Aug 17, 2014)

I only hoard the ones that I think I can do now or once my knitting skills become better.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes, but I don't print them. I just put them in files on my computer. And every year for my birthday, one of my sons pays for my carbonite back up.


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

Neeterbug said:


> Are you a pattern hoader? I am a pattern hoarder...would have to live to 103 to knit all the patterns I have saved. This morning I downloaded two knit patterns to add to my list of things to knit. I borrowed a knitting book from the library this week and will be making copies of the patterns that I like in the book.
> 
> I can't stop printing all the wonderful patterns that are posted on KP, Ravelry, and other sites.
> 
> ...


You are not alone, my dear! I not only have the stacks of printed paper patterns I have collected over the years. I now have the volumes of patterns on line that I can save on my computer, iPad and iPhone with just the click of a button! No copier required and unlimited storage. But I just keep collecting as well, because you just never know when you will want to knit that certain pattern...


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

If you count the books I have bought (or inherited), I do have to consider myself a pattern hoarder. I love to collect books for knitting and crocheting. I'm not even counting my own designs.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't print them anymore... just have them in many different programs on the computer.But finding them again is sometimes a challenge


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes, I'm a pattern junkie. I've downloaded 100s to my computer and tablet. Even put them on a flash drive so i don't lose them if the computer crashes. I'd have to live to 500, lol.


----------



## Pollard (Sep 17, 2011)

That's a harmless, bit of fun, hobby - how lovely just looking through them and imagining it on the needles, and picturing what colour, etc. Carry on !! Winifred....... [email protected]


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

If I spent as much time knitting as I do browsing and downloading patterns, I would own a boutique of handmade items! I cannot help myself. I have 2 huge binders of patterns, plus many on my iPad and computer. It is a compulsion I cannot control. But I guess there is no harm done from the pleasure of browsing and imagining.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh, definitely a pattern hoarder here. I have pattern books from the mid 1960s to present, Workbasket magazine, Good Housekeeping pattern magazines, pages torn out of Women's Day and Family Circle magazines that have patterns, purchased individual patterns, several notebooks of saved patterns, electronically saved patterns on my desk top, laptop and tablet. If I had a phone capable of saving on, I would probably save there too. I just love patterns and go strolling through all of these at different times. It is my guilty pleasure and doesn't hurt anyone. I have some yarn stash, but no where near as much as my pattern stash. I have made a lot of these patterns, and every time I go through them, I reminisce about past projects for family and friends. I will use bits and pieces of different patterns to make my own versions. Christmas is coming, so I will probably be meandering through most of these shortly looking for the perfect project for loved ones.


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

YES, I am a pattern hoarder as well. I know that I can't possibly knit all the patterns I print out or save to my computer but I consider them a learning tool. Sometimes I even print/save a pattern I know I will never knit put may use the pattern. It doesn't take much room or storage to save these patterns so I do. 
I saved a pattern (not knit but another type of craft) that I ended up using almost 25 years latter AND it was a great success --- so you just never know. Better to print/save then have to wish you did.


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

I save them too, then can't find one to use when I want one!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

I finally got smart and am only downloading patterns to my computer. When I'm ready to make something I'll print it out. Now I have to sort through the stack I printed out before and trim it down to something reasonable.


----------



## Janicesei (Jan 8, 2014)

I read cook books, like others read knitting. I can almost taste the food on the ones I like. Don't gain weight THAT way, but end up cooking too many of them. On the other hand, I reject recipes if they are not a good read.

Had a pattern, nice it was free. But I kept having problems keeping on track. At time I worry if I am having dementia or something. My daughter is a believer in markers. I may use 5 in a pattern, she would use 20 in the same pattern and space. She gave me more markers. I was determined to do it right. I never thought the pattern could be wrong. So it didn't come out again. Daughter, thinking dementia for sure said she would get me started, then I could take over. Well. It took her three tries to prove to herself the pattern was wrong. (Thank you God, no dementia yet! ). So we knitted what we wanted in between the pattern repeat rows, and it is so pretty. Lap afghan. So feminine. Already have a sale for the next one from a non knitter. Told her $50 plus price of yarn. She agreed. I feel is a good price and once I get a second one done, will have it in my head. 

When I can figure out how to write in the correct language will freely share the pattern. 

In the mean time, ink and paper is expensive so only print what I think I will knit/crochet before end of 2015. The other patterns are saved here and there on line. If I never find them again, there will be dozens close to it.


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

I have the same problem. I tell myself I am a "collector" of patterns. Some people collect coins, some collect knick knacks, I collect patterns!! No harm in that!!


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

I don't print mine anymore either, unless I am ready to do the project. I, too, store them on the computer, and have been working a little at a time organizing them in categories (which I find is a little harder than I thought it would be--some go in 2 or 3 categories). This method has actually worked for me lately because I can find what I want much faster. I used to worry about having so many, but decided that worry was not worth worrying about!


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I don't print them anymore... just have them in many different programs on the computer.But finding them again is sometimes a challenge


That's my problem, finding them when I want them.
Sue


----------



## bjstatha (Oct 10, 2013)

JillF said:


> Yes, but I don't print them. I just put them in files on my computer. And every year for my birthday, one of my sons pays for my carbonite back up.


So how do you like carbonite back up?


----------



## grammabob (Jun 4, 2013)

I know there has to be a group for this...Hello, my name is Brenda and I am a pattern whore.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

What would constitute a hoarder??
I have three Rubbermaid type tubs full of patterns and
pattern books and magazines, plus five stacks of patterns
and books and magazines around me in my office/craft room?
Does that make me a hoarder??


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Well I am guilty of hoarding patterns, yarn, fabric...Oh my gosh I need to get a new bin for the new yarns..AGAIN. 

Let me ask can we live till we finish all the patterns and there is no more yarn to knit or crochet? Oh got to throw in some fabric also...


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I'd sure like it if someone would take me up on all the patterns I have tried to find new homes for so my stash would be a lot smaller. Classified ads here don't seem to do much and I've already given boxes of books away.


----------



## Sunitawahi (Nov 6, 2013)

Totally agree.. I too have loads and loads of patterns downloaded... Printed and handwritten.. To knit each one of them I need several births....


----------



## Maisy (Feb 18, 2011)

How do you save? I don't have a save button and it is not on Paradise.com.


----------



## bjstatha (Oct 10, 2013)

Oh my goodness, y'all! I thought that I was the only one who did all this. What ever all of you said above I do it all. It is great to know that I am not alone in this world. I have all of you to be thankful for!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Maisy said:


> How do you save? I don't have a save button and it is not on Paradise.com.


if you use the bookmark tab here, there is a save button


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

DeeDeeJenks said:


> What would constitute a hoarder??
> I have three Rubbermaid type tubs full of patterns and
> pattern books and magazines, plus five stacks of patterns
> and books and magazines around me in my office/craft room?
> Does that make me a hoarder??


Hoarder? Of course not, seems to me you are keeping everything where it needs to be !!

:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

bjstatha said:


> So how do you like carbonite back up?


I've had it for 3 yrs now, and it has been a relief to me. But the one time my computer crashed, I still lost anything with the word cookies in the title. Don't know what that's about. I resaved all my cookie files and renamed them "circles"


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

9sueseiber said:


> That's my problem, finding them when I want them.
> Sue


Save them in file categories: KNIT, adult: women, men; child, infants, afghans, etc./CROCHET: same categories as KNIT. This will make it so much easier to find them. Keep your knitting and crocheting patterns as separate files. I've done this and it is a sure time saver when looking for them.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

I, too, finally got smart and download patterns now. I have different folders for different types of patterns--shawls, hats, etc. Then once on a while I go through and delete the "oh, I'll never make that" patterns.


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

mrsbee03 said:


> You are not alone, my dear! I not only have the stacks of printed paper patterns I have collected over the years. I now have the volumes of patterns on line that I can save on my computer, iPad and iPhone with just the click of a button! No copier required and unlimited storage. But I just keep collecting as well, because you just never know when you will want to knit that certain pattern...


Me too. I've joined the club and can't stop. Not only that but I find that I save the same ones over and over because I didn't get around to knitting or crocheting what I saved. So I think, oh, nice, and save again.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Maisy said:


> How do you save? I don't have a save button and it is not on Paradise.com.


You have to do it. First you have to make the files on your computer, then put the separate folders inside the files, then store your patterns there. It's not hard, but a little long to put on here.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh yes, yes, yes


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

JillF said:


> Yes, but I don't print them. I just put them in files on my computer. And every year for my birthday, one of my sons pays for my carbonite back up.


I also have them on my thumbdrive...and also on a backup drive...but I can't stop printing them....


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

I also have lots of new patterns controlling my computer
thanks to all the KPers that have posted all of the 
wonderful patterns.


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

Hello. My name is NY Hummer. And I'm a Pattern-Aholic!
Yes, it's a weakness of mine, I admit -

the really sad thing, tho, is when I see a pattern that looks great, and print it off and then go check my yarn stash for what to use, glancing over at my pattern piles/folders/binders/files, I sometimes see that I've already printed that same pattern before!!
So, I tell myself, Gosh I guess that I really DO like that pattern!!!

ps--yes, I've also had the same problem of not able to find a pattern when I want it - usually after a day when I *organize* my patterns - I tell my husband, Don't ever let me organize my stuff again!!


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

Keep on hoaring, I find that it's so inexpensive to download and sort free patterns into files. I don't have to drive anywhere or spend any money. And when I want inspiration it's waiting a few clicks away. Doesn't matter if I ever do any of them. I like them.


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

carriemae said:


> Yes, I'm a pattern junkie. I've downloaded 100s to my computer and tablet. Even put them on a flash drive so i don't lose them if the computer crashes. I'd have to live to 500, lol.


As 
Imelda Marcos was to shoes...so I am to patterns but NOT 3,000 plus of this past first lady of the Phillipines shoe collection! :lol:


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

I hoard patterns now too - here, on ravelry and now on craftsy too! however I know I will never ever manage to knit all I have accumulated but it is nice to look at them and maybe when I retire (??????) I will have plenty to keep me going! haha...


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## littlewind53 (Apr 25, 2011)

The last time I moved, we got boxes from the liquor store and there was 5 (or was that 6, no wait, maybe it was 7.... I am sure it was at least 8) boxes just of patterns I had printed off. They were printed double sided so a 2 page pattern only uses 1 sheet of paper..... 5 boxes full..... and that does not include the purchased books, leaflets, etc. As for magazines, I have over 400 magazines just for machine knitting..... 

A winter project is to sort through and keep only the ones I think I will make in the next few years..... or will I? The rest I plan to shred to recycle the paper....


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

I like the idea of being a collector. I read my knitting patterns at night to fall asleep.


----------



## Bettytut (Jan 17, 2014)

Yeah! Keep going you guys. I almost think I'm ok thanks to this site. Again I thought I was crazy, I am always looking and printing patterns. thank you.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

I am, and this site does not help


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi, my name is Susan and I am a pattern hoarder! I struggle to overcome my obsession, but it has a stranglehold on me. Sweaters, scarves, hats, afghans, amigurumi, you name it. Some I print out, others I save on my computer or bookmark links to. It is a true addiction. :-D


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Is there an app or help line for this problem! I could use it!


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

Neeterbug said:


> Are you a pattern hoader? I am a pattern hoarder...would have to live to 103 to knit all the patterns I have saved. This morning I downloaded two knit patterns to add to my list of things to knit. I borrowed a knitting book from the library this week and will be making copies of the patterns that I like in the book.
> I can't stop printing all the wonderful patterns that are posted on KP, Ravelry, and other sites.
> I think I need intervention!!!
> or maybe not!!!


You're OK and I'm OK, we just need to have something to do :lol: I'm probably in worse shape because I tend to use the same pattern over and over while still adding more new ones, oh well, it's great fun anyway :lol: :lol:


----------



## granker (Apr 3, 2012)

Not a hoarder but I have lots of books with patterns, 4 sites on computer and a detactable hard drive filled with patterns . Wait maybe I am a Hoarder after all.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

only 103?


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Ummmmmmm yes yes yes! i have a huge amount of patterns on my computer and backed up to external hard drives ! I dont print them out unless i need a page to take somewhere with me.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

JillF said:


> You have to do it. First you have to make the files on your computer, then put the separate folders inside the files, then store your patterns there. It's not hard, but a little long to put on here.


It does take a little extra time to set up the file names and save something under them, but it is well worth doing. Do be sure to give whatever you save a footer so you will know where it is. It also helps if you put the date you saved it in the footer so you know when you first saved it.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Lucille103 said:


> Ummmmmmm yes yes yes! i have a huge amount of patterns on my computer and backed up to external hard drives ! I dont print them out unless i need a page to take somewhere with me.


The advantage of having it on the computer is you can print it and make any changes you would like, and re-save it under another name or the same name with a number. Doing this, keeps the original as it originally is.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

I "collect" patterns. I have a whole wall of book cases filled with them, literally thousands!!!


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh my, yes. Thank goodness for ravelry.com. I have so many saved there. I know I will never knit them all but it's fun to go through them and dream.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

I, too, have the same addiction. I have everything on a flash drive, I collect digital magazines (not all of course), knitting/crochet books and I am still looking since designers are still designing. When I don't feel like actually knitting, I love going through the patterns and books to see what I have forgotten with time. I could have a worse addiction, I'm sure.


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

I think of them as ideas, prompts, inspiration and great reading. The designers are amazing. I love a well written pattern. I do not think it is a problem accumulating patterns, they keep us creative and interested.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

:-D :thumbup:


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

I have so many patterns would need two lifetimes to knitt them all, strange but true out of the hundreds that I have I knit the same dozen or so patterns regularly, but I won't get rid of the others


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I print out a lot of patterns,but do sort them out now and then


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Have hoarded thousands of patterns, either printed from Ravelry, here or other internet sources or in the form of knitting and crochet books. Could not possibly live long enough to do them all! But I sure have fun trying!!!


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

I confess to not only being a pattern hoarder, but a color scheme hoarder as well!! With the internet available now, we have the opportunity to see many more beautiful knit/crochet items than ever before. I think this has exacerbated our problem. We are drawn to these things like bears to honey, and if we're not careful, we spend more time looking in awe, rather than trying to do it ourselves. Sooo, I for one would have to turn off the computer!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I have so many patterns I am never going to be able to make them all. I especially download things that are good for the church bazaar. Usually small cute stuff.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

chickkie said:


> I don't print them anymore... just have them in many different programs on the computer.But finding them again is sometimes a challenge


It sure is a challenge to find them.


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

I solved the problem of collecting patterns.
Do you remember the days of kids in school? Every year each
child HAD to have a new three-ring binder. Multiple kids, lots of binders. Anyway, I saved all of them to repurpose,
and went to the local office supply store and bought inexpensive three-ring page protectors. Now whenever I have a pattern(or recipe) to save, it goes in a binder. All my collections can be ordered and reordered by craft, type, for later, and all types of ways. If I really like a certain item I make multiples and file it under different headings. At least they don't fall all over the floor anymore! They are also great to grab for an on-the-go project. Recipes cut from different sources can also be kept in this manner and contained.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I am like many others on here I have printed patterns and copied onto the computer as well. If you need intervention then so do we all LOL.


----------



## carolmyra (Sep 23, 2014)

I confess. I suffer from the pattern hoarder condition, too. It has gotten worse sice I got an iPad. So easy to find and save patterns now! I keep saying that when I get some great quality yarn on sale somewhere, I will always be able to find a nice pattern for it by looking in my "saved" patterns. Feel free to borrow my excuse. :wink:


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Can't help with an intervention. Have so many of my own I would be of no help!


----------



## annieChristmas (Apr 6, 2012)

I too am a pattern hoarder constantly browsing this site and ravelry. I used to print them but now only download them but its an addiction I'm afraid - my OH keeps asking so when exactly are you going to knit all of these things - reckon even if I'd the money for all the wool no way would I complete them all in my lifetime! But there are so many lovely patterns out there and I save them in different folders so its easy to find something if I'm looking for something specific.


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

Guilty as charged. Books, paper copies,computer,the cloud, and usb sticks.


----------



## waltz (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes, I am a pattern hoarder of not only knitting patterns, but quilting, sewing, etc. Never know when you will need; had a pj pattern from when I was 12 that I used and that was almost 60 years ago.


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

yep i hoard then when i know i have too many i look through & just keep the ones i really really like the rest go on free cycle . that is a good site to put what you don't want.


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

I am NOT a pattern hoarder! I am a SNIP'er in excess! I have loads of SNIPs for parts of patterns that I think would be wonderful adapted for something I might want to knit.
See a pretty stitch - SNIP it; see a nice neckline - SNIP it; that's a great cuff - SNIP it; ooh, always wondered how to do that - SNIP it!!


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

I am also a pattern hoarder ,rip patterns from magazines buy knitting books if i see a nice pattern ,Wool shop i often browse through the pattern books often buy one but know full well i'll never get around to knitting the item but now patterns are mostly £3.50p each i have slowed up in buying them . must have a good sort out as charity shops are crying out for good patterns


Neeterbug said:


> Are you a pattern hoader? I am a pattern hoarder...would have to live to 103 to knit all the patterns I have saved. This morning I downloaded two knit patterns to add to my list of things to knit. I borrowed a knitting book from the library this week and will be making copies of the patterns that I like in the book.
> 
> I can't stop printing all the wonderful patterns that are posted on KP, Ravelry, and other sites.
> 
> ...


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

I am also a pattern hoarder ,rip patterns from magazines buy knitting books if i see a nice pattern ,Wool shop i often browse through the pattern books often buy one but know full well i'll never get around to knitting the item but now patterns are mostly £3.50p each i have slowed up in buying them . must have a good sort out as charity shops are crying out for good patterns


Neeterbug said:


> Are you a pattern hoader? I am a pattern hoarder...would have to live to 103 to knit all the patterns I have saved. This morning I downloaded two knit patterns to add to my list of things to knit. I borrowed a knitting book from the library this week and will be making copies of the patterns that I like in the book.
> 
> I can't stop printing all the wonderful patterns that are posted on KP, Ravelry, and other sites.
> 
> ...


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh heck no!!! Those twenty binders stuffed with 
patterns and the gazillion pages in protective sleeves (stacked precariously here and there -- everywhere) are my current projects.


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

Yes!

Every few months, when I have been too busy, I go on my computer and reorganize my pattern stash. kPer's have added many links to my stash.

I have learned to save the entire pattern and not just the link as sometimes the link sites go away. Then, I put them in the cloud.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Neeterbug said:


> Are you a pattern hoader? I am a pattern hoarder...would have to live to 103 to knit all the patterns I have saved. This morning I downloaded two knit patterns to add to my list of things to knit. I borrowed a knitting book from the library this week and will be making copies of the patterns that I like in the book.
> 
> I can't stop printing all the wonderful patterns that are posted on KP, Ravelry, and other sites.
> 
> ...


Only 103? Keep saving!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Yes I've got hundreds but don't print them until I am going to do them.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm a pattern junkie as well. I have several 3" binders full of them,and many, many on the computer as well.
Oh woe is me!!


----------



## Kittyjean (Sep 7, 2013)

I am not sure if there is any such thing as a true pattern hoarder. I use my "stash" as inspiration, general guide lines, teaching tools, etc. My personal information data network base in hard copy! :-D I like to be ready for the occasional none electric time outs! LOL!


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

Oh yes I'm a pattern horder. I may need two life times to life times to make all I want to make. Right now I want to went done with the afghan I'm doing now for grandson, have things for him, his mommy and sister to make 4 afghans, hat set and 3 sweaters for my self. Oh maybe I just need two sets of hands instead of one....or be cloned.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm the same. Spend some rainy days just looking through my patterns. It's my hobby after all. I need to neaten things up though. I love all your suggestions but I like to have patterns in my hand not on the computer. To each her own.


----------



## megross (Jun 3, 2013)

Neeterbug said:


> Are you a pattern hoader? I am a pattern hoarder...would have to live to 103 to knit all the patterns I have saved. This morning I downloaded two knit patterns to add to my list of things to knit. I borrowed a knitting book from the library this week and will be making copies of the patterns that I like in the book.
> 
> I can't stop printing all the wonderful patterns that are posted on KP, Ravelry, and other sites.
> 
> ...


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

I bought a 1T external hard drive for my patterns! I collect, will never live long enough to knit them, but you never know....one day the designer might charge and VOILA I have it saved!


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

OH YES, I have thousands of patterns. It is part of the fun of knitting. And, as someone mentioned above, a harmless hobby except for the expense of the ink and paper.

I have no plans for stopping.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Hey, we are knitters: isn't that what we are supposed to do?


----------



## bsholl (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm not only a pattern hoarder, I'm a terrible yarn hoarder!!!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh yes, i confess I am


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I have been collecting patterns for many years. Always loved the patterns from the UK, have 1000's on an external drive. Many on my computer and a few binders of printed patterns. I have about 20 binders of patterns before I moved and sorted through them and got ride of many free patterns that I knew I would never make and could always get again online if I wanted them. Besides all of the books and booklets which I am now starting to de-stash since I know I will never use all of them with my limited knitting. I know I will never make most of the patterns I have saved but as long as they are on my external drive and not taking up space here that is OK. I was just as bad with yarn as patterns, which most of them are also being de-stashed.

I say if you are going to save patterns, don't print until you want to make them and save on your computer or a external drive where you can store them.


----------



## aqarianchick (Mar 23, 2011)

Neeterbug said:


> Are you a pattern hoader? I am a pattern hoarder...would have to live to 103 to knit all the patterns I have saved. This morning I downloaded two knit patterns to add to my list of things to knit. I borrowed a knitting book from the library this week and will be making copies of the patterns that I like in the book.
> 
> I can't stop printing all the wonderful patterns that are posted on KP, Ravelry, and other sites.
> 
> ...


You don't need intervention but having a very large stash of yarn wouldn't hurt. Lady you are not alone. I am a pattern horder also. My library dates back to the the late 1960's. I have to go now, I feel another pattern attack coming on.....


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh yes!


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Yes that's me :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

I am a pattern hoarder too! Does it hurt ay one - no! Does it give me pleasure - yes! So why not?!?!?!


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

It must be a virus for I have the "pattern collector" disease too. One of these days I may look for a cure, but I'm enjoying collecting too much for the moment.


----------



## Geeda602 (Apr 3, 2012)

Yes!! I used to print patterns. I've run out of storage space so now I keep all the patterns in a "knitting folder" in the cloud so I'm able to access it from my phone and tablet. I can throw away, give away anything except patterns or photographs.


----------



## Charna (Jan 25, 2011)

I've printed out two 5 inch binders so far, but haven't sorted them yet. Don't know if I can live that long. And I've stored even more in folders on the computer: sweaters, hats, afghans, socks, etc.

Vicki


----------



## knitonefl (Sep 19, 2011)

Oh Yes, I'm a pattern hoarder. When we moved back to the USA from Europe 2 years ago, I realized just how much I had "collected". I had patterns in storage in Texas, storage at my mothers in VA and what I had taken (and collected while in Germany). My husband said that my "hobby" took up most of our house hold goods shipment weight. And he's right. He also said that he thinks that publishers put something in the ink to make it addictive so we just have to have more. That can't be true as I have books, leaflets, printed patterns and internet patterns and I hoard them all.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

I think more than needing an intervention we need a convention where we can all get together and share.


----------



## Geeda602 (Apr 3, 2012)

marimom said:


> I think more than needing an intervention we need a convention where we can all get together and share.


Now that is a great idea!


----------



## clickerMLL (Aug 14, 2013)

Not at all -- these days, anyhow! I have enough pattern books and leaflets to fill over 5 feet of shelf space. A few years ago I really got fed up when I couldn't locate a particular folder with some of my original patterns and measurements, so I cleared off my dining room table and sorted them all. I have patterns dating back to World War I; patterns for men, women, children, babies; patterns for sweaters, coats, hats, mittens, socks, afghans, etc.; books of color patterns (want a moose on the back of that sweater?); books of stitch patterns; books of lace; large folder with design materials; etc. etc. etc. They are finally well-organized, and if I want it I can find it. Enough is enough!


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

I have patterns that I'll never knit. It's just they're so pretty! I think it's a knitter thing; either you collect or you don't. :-D


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh...I didn't realize this wasn't part of the plan...I thought "Who collects the most patterns wins"...the real issue is keeping the buggers in order...so you can find them when you want them. I have a small library here.. :roll:


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

I admit I'm a pattern hoarder and yarn hoarder. I even thinned out my hard copies but still have hundreds. I just reorganized my pc patterns my flash is almost at capacity. Do I have enough??? No I think not.


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

Geeda602 said:


> Yes!! I used to print patterns. I've run out of storage space so now I keep all the patterns in a "knitting folder" in the cloud so I'm able to access it from my phone and tablet. I can throw away, give away anything except patterns or photographs.


Geeda, how do you get this cloud thing so you can use it by phone and tablet? Can it connect to a pc? I have android phone, kindle fire, and Windows pc, I can't get all 3 synchronized together.


----------



## zbangel (Jun 28, 2011)

Umm, yes. I am a pattern hoarder. I save most of them digitally and often use them that way by sending them to my kindle. Once in awhile I need to print one out. I do know I have saved way more than I will every actually knit. Most I have saved are free patterns, but I have purchased quite a few as well. I just checked, and I have 2,221 files saved on my jump drive. Some of those are tips and tricks and some are photos of my work.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Neeterbug said:


> Are you a pattern hoader? I am a pattern hoarder...would have to live to 103 to knit all the patterns I have saved. This morning I downloaded two knit patterns to add to my list of things to knit. I borrowed a knitting book from the library this week and will be making copies of the patterns that I like in the book.
> 
> I can't stop printing all the wonderful patterns that are posted on KP, Ravelry, and other sites.
> 
> ...


----------



## DollsRule2 (Feb 2, 2012)

I am a Pattern Hoarder! I recently cleansed my hoard and then went and bought more.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

I must confess, YES!


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

Doesn't everyone do that ? My pattern collection spans 58 years.


----------



## JanOS (Aug 30, 2013)

Reading through all the comments raises several questions. I collect knit, quilt patterns and recipes. Books mags,printed out, ravelry, pinterest, computer! How do I save the pattern and not the link, how do you send them to your kindle from the computer? Just ordered the new kindle fire hdx, would love to save to there for when we travel and I'm knitting. I have downsized 3 times in the last 3 years, and still have enough for all of us! I also have never tried to save to a flashdrive or thumbdrive - need help so I can save more - lol.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

this is a thread that can get many pages long.. I wonder what kind of printer you have that the ink doesn't break the bank!!! I just had to buy more ink and it was on sale so I got a deal.. but I only needed the color ink.. a combo is so expensive and I run out just printing off patterns .. hubby hasn't said a word yet but I am sure if I blaze through this cartridge he will!! LOL

I print off the patterns that I know I will make.... HA! that was my first intention.. but my binders are growing  

I save patterns and like Chickkie said.. sometimes finding them again is hard.. I put most on my desk top then every so often I will click through them.. then if I still love them they go in a folder and then onto my thumb drive which I never look at!! I'm terrible.. its like collecting trinkets we want them and then they get put in a china cabinet and only looked at once in a while when they need dusted..LOL


----------



## Knit2009 (Apr 13, 2012)

Yes, but right now I am weeding them out. It's a difficult job but someone has to do it!!!!!!!! Actually, a lady I know wants them and as long as they are out of the house. It is better then putting them in the recycling bin.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

You can tell by the enormous amount of posts that you aren't alone!! I have them in folders, divided by category on my computer, I have them saved on different websites, I have them saved in "My Favorites", I have 4 notebooks with printed ones from the web, I have knitting books.......geesh, even with 5 GC and 3 GGC I will never be able to make a dent in all these patterns! But it is FUN, thinking I will!


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

Oh yes, I am a crochet and knit pattern hoarder. I have books, the freebies that stores display, plus many, many that I have downloaded from KP and other links. I only print when I'm going to make the pattern. I have them saved to an external hard drive just in case anything happens to the computer.

The "addiction" follows in other areas as well. I also save recipes but I weeded through them a few years ago. I gave my daughter and DIL each a large manila envelope full...and I still have three 3-ring binders plus about 4 recipe file boxes full, not to mention my cook book collection.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

I'm so glad I'm not alone. I thought I had a problem....LOL


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

I thought saving, collecting, hoarding, drooling over pictures and the keyboard were all prerequisites when I joined this forum!! After reading the comments, I know I was right!


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Amateurs! I am counting 68 binders plus old magazines and then there are the books, many now first editions. Keeps me inspired and smiling.


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

I don't print my patterns. I work directly from the computer screen. I can make the text as large as I like so I can put the computer on the end table and read the pattern. I have a remote mouse so I don't even have to get up to scroll. If the screen goes dark one click of the mouse and I am back in action.


----------



## kpt (Jul 21, 2013)

mrsbee03 said:


> You are not alone, my dear! I not only have the stacks of printed paper patterns I have collected over the years. I now have the volumes of patterns on line that I can save on my computer, iPad and iPhone with just the click of a button! No copier required and unlimited storage. But I just keep collecting as well, because you just never know when you will want to knit that certain pattern...


 Oh this sounds like me!


----------



## zbangel (Jun 28, 2011)

JanOS said:


> Reading through all the comments raises several questions. I collect knit, quilt patterns and recipes. Books mags,printed out, ravelry, pinterest, computer! How do I save the pattern and not the link, how do you send them to your kindle from the computer? Just ordered the new kindle fire hdx, would love to save to there for when we travel and I'm knitting. I have downsized 3 times in the last 3 years, and still have enough for all of us! I also have never tried to save to a flashdrive or thumbdrive - need help so I can save more - lol.


Janice, Many patterns can be downloaded as a PDF document. Once saved in this format, you can then email them to your kindle with the email address provided by Amazon. It will likely be your first name followed by a number @kindle.com. You can even attach more than one pattern and email them together. Once you've hit send from your computer then they will download to your kindle Docs as long as your kindle is connected to the internet. Once on your kindle, you do not have to be connected to the internet to read them.

I have a PC and Microsoft Office, so even patterns that are on a web page and have no download, I copy and past into a Word document, then save it as a PDF. I save the patterns to a thumb drive so I can access them from another computer if I want to - I used to use a laptop quite often, but not so much anymore.

Hope this helps!


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Definitely. I am a pattern hoarder. I have multiple loose leaf binders with patterns. Also, have books and leaflets. I know I need to go through them and get rid of what I know I won't ever do. :roll:


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

You have to live to be 103, I will have to live to be 133 to get through half of mine, mine are printed, books, saved, stored, scraps of paper, a4 hand written patterns, I have them all, need intervention, NO not I.


----------



## MomLes (Aug 17, 2014)

I have 1430 items in my Ravelry queue, and copies of most of those patterns on my hard drive.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Isn't every one??? 
Between pattern magazines, and some printed out patterns I have quite a few ... but the real glut of patterns is on the computer, my nook and even my phone.
Jane


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

Pollard said:


> That's a harmless, bit of fun, hobby - how lovely just looking through them and imagining it on the needles, and picturing what colour, etc. Carry on !! Winifred....... [email protected]


My sentiments exactly!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Neeterbug said:


> ....
> I can't stop printing all the wonderful patterns that are posted on KP, Ravelry, and other sites.


I save them on my computer or, even better to my Pinterest files, and only print a pattern out if I'm getting ready to actually make it. I prefer Pinterest as the boards I create include a color picture of the project and I can add yarn weight, needle size(s) and perhaps amount of yarn needed in the comments section. Then I can browse through all the pictures of patterns and see what I want to choose. Much easier than flipping though a zillion printed pages or looking at names in a computer file that you don't know what items actually look like.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm a pattern "collector". I don't print most of them, just store in a folder on my laptop. Easier to find that way too. If I'm actually going to knit the pattern, then I'll print it out.


----------



## Rena67 (Jan 15, 2014)

oh I am so glad am not alone, yes I am a pattern hoarder I have 4 lever arch files bulging and 3 smaller folders which are full to bursting, I download from the net but must admit I print them off hence the amount of files, yesterday was in the charity shop and saw three nice patterns so added them to my collection as well. Funny thing is I always find that when I do a pattern that I like I tend to repeat it and it becomes a favourite 
Only recently I decided to put them into order (well sort off) folder for babies, folder for children, folder for adults then I got fed up being tidy so the rest remained as they were all mixed up hahaha....when I use one of the mixed up ones I will file it properly (tongue in cheek)
I have really found this conversation such a comfort to know I am not alone hahahha
big hugs to all my sisters in the knitting world who have the dreaded hoarder disease like me, I don't think there is a cure for us yet


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Woodsywife said:


> Geeda, how do you get this cloud thing so you can use it by phone and tablet? Can it connect to a pc? I have android phone, kindle fire, and Windows pc, I can't get all 3 synchronized together.


The best line heard in a movie lately, "My dear, NOBODY understands the cloud." Maybe if you just went outside and stood under one, someone else's patterns would rain down upon you. I'm sure many of mine are up there -- I just don't know how they got there or how to retrieve them! Face it, we're hoarders.


----------



## laylajeanne (Sep 18, 2011)

Well, I just looked and my knitting patterns folder is up to 25 gigabytes and 7800 files. Yes, I'm a "collector." <g>

I organize them by category, scarves, sweaters, etc, but designers, Stevie, and magazines, Interweave, get their own folders. I don't print unless I'm going to knit something right then.

The magazines are organized by year, and within each category, I organize by type, lace, cable, etc. I set this up when I first started, so it was easy to do. Now, I just move patterns to their proper place.

I also have a folder called Possible Projects which is where I put things that really catch my eye. I go there first when I'm looking for something new. I tried Pro Knitting Patterns database which is pretty good, but I don't have that much space on my tablet. <g>

It's a hobby, and I enjoy it. There are worse things.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

DEFINITELY!!! I have thousands on my laptop, hundreds printed, almost every knit/crochet book out there....it WILL keep me alive until I'm 104..hopefully my hands will hold out!


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

Yes. That is the story of my life. Collect, print, hoard.


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Neeterbug said:


> Are you a pattern hoader? I am a pattern hoarder...would have to live to 103 to knit all the patterns I have saved. This morning I downloaded two knit patterns to add to my list of things to knit. I borrowed a knitting book from the library this week and will be making copies of the patterns that I like in the book.
> 
> I can't stop printing all the wonderful patterns that are posted on KP, Ravelry, and other sites.
> 
> ...


 I am... :thumbup:


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

DorisAnn said:


> I don't print my patterns. I work directly from the computer screen. I can make the text as large as I like so I can put the computer on the end table and read the pattern. I have a remote mouse so I don't even have to get up to scroll. If the screen goes dark one click of the mouse and I am back in action.


This is a great way to use your patterns. I thought I might find one of the old magnifiers to put my patterns and have them shine on the wall...almost found one at a yard sale but they wanted too much...over priced. One day I will find one and then I will have to figure out where to put it near my knitting chair.


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

Don,t we all???? There is always one more pattern that I just have to print.


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

msusanc said:


> The best line heard in a movie lately, "My dear, NOBODY understands the cloud." Maybe if you just went outside and stood under one, someone else's patterns would rain down upon you. I'm sure many of mine are up there -- I just don't know how they got there or how to retrieve them! Face it, we're hoarders.


Since the incept, I have wondered about what happens when the cloud 'rains' or gets hacked. Now I know - more patterns to choose from.


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

Neeterbug said:


> Are you a pattern hoader? I am a pattern hoarder...would have to live to 103 to knit all the patterns I have saved. This morning I downloaded two knit patterns to add to my list of things to knit. I borrowed a knitting book from the library this week and will be making copies of the patterns that I like in the book.
> 
> I can't stop printing all the wonderful patterns that are posted on KP, Ravelry, and other sites.
> 
> ...


Hi my name is Elaine....and I am a pattern hoarder. I only print up the patterns that I am going to use. I have bookmarked every pattern that I have gotten from KP....and there are a lot. I have many pattern books in a tote. So yes..I am a pattern hoarder and proud of it!


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

yes ,me too. but I don't print them out till I am actually ready to use them..have them on pc, and backed up on flash drive..


----------



## nancy787 (Jul 18, 2014)

I think I need to hoard patterns to go with all the yarn I am hoarding!


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

I have a question for you then, I am looking for a sweater coat that was in a magazine in the late 70's say 77 to 79 it used 2 strands of #4 worsted aran weight yarn I would be so grateful it buttoned up the front and had 2 pockets
Thanks in advance 
Tonya


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

ONLY 103? :- )


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

In a word...yes!


----------



## BE FREE (Aug 15, 2011)

I print my patterns ever since I went back to find I have several that say that the download was damaged and I can't get them. What do you do then ? I hate paying for something I can't get .
I print my patterns , and put them in page protecters and put them in book binders. If something goes wrong with the computer , at least I have the patterns . Grant it I have a lot of binders ,but they are organized .
I am using up my yarn by doing small projects 
I am also a yarn addict . No law against that .


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

I am with you. My family keeps telling me that I have enough and that I won't use all of them. But, I keep savings more.


----------



## ljknits (May 22, 2011)

Yes, I definitely fit the profile of knitting pattern hoarder. Now that I'm in my 70's, I am trying to slow down and think about what will happen to all these wonderful patterns when I'm gone! Not worried so much about the free ones, but all the paid ones. Should I keep them separate and marked? Such a job!


----------



## skeader (Nov 13, 2012)

I hoard Patterns as well. But can anyone tell me why, if you delete a pattern or give it away, you'll spend hours looking for it within a few days?


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

I wonder about that also. My kids definitely won't know which patterns I've paid for over the years. They probably won't care since none of them knit. Sad really.


----------



## Antiquelover (Jul 20, 2014)

I do the same things! Will never be able to knit everything I want to, or use up my stash in this lifetime!


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

For those of us worried about what will happen to our lovely & sometimes paid-for patterns (and yarn!), we can designate them to go to a friend (or fellow KPer) who knits & would treasure them.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh my! Books, leaflets, and downloads. And I can never find one that's just right when I want to make something. Sound familiar? 

I rarely print my downloads off, unless I intend to use it in the very near future. Then it becomes an issue of bringing some order to all those files on the computer, and storage space, so now I am about to increase my free Dropbox to a paid subscription to be able to back them up somewhere besides my external backup disk, as I have already had to replace those a few times over the years.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

I guess years ago I should have put the paid for patterns in a separate file. Wasn't thinking that way back then.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

yes I am a pattern hoarder


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

In my case all my patterns and needles and so on will go to my youngest daughter who knits and crochets and also my grandson if he continues to show interest


----------



## smm_knit (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes, I am a pattern junkie too. I am always looking for patterns. I even reduce the patterns down as far as I can, make the pictures smaller, use abbreviations, etc. Spend way too much time on computer looking at patterns instead of knitting especially since having more difficulty knitting. Can only do knitting/crocheting a little at a time.


----------



## BUSSEY99 (Nov 15, 2011)

Me too. It's awful. I have stacks and stacks of patterns and will spent a whole day on the Internet looking for more. I started out as a sewer. I was never as addicted to sewing as I am to knitting. It's almost scary


----------



## jrpiano (Nov 3, 2011)

Oh, yes! Me, too!


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

I didn't reply to this topic before because I didn't think it applied to me. Well, now that you mention it. . . 

But it's only sock patterns! Sock patterns don't really count! Really! Sock patterns don't count!!! Just like sock yarn doesn't count toward a stash, the patterns can't count either. Right?

There, that's better. Sorry for responding to this topic since it definitely doesn't apply to me.


----------



## BE FREE (Aug 15, 2011)

If there is place for us to break the habit ,I will have a lot of company . I will never use all of these patterns but I won't have wonder why I didn't buy them .


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm a Pattern Hoarder....It could be worst at least I still can walk around the house with ease. :lol:


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Huh! I've got you all beat! I now not only download patterns onto my hard drive as well as printing some them out, I have now taken to even printing out just pictures of knitted/crocheted items, and also downloading You Yube tutorials. When I'm not doing that I'm getting great deals on books and magazines. The thing is, I started doing that because I was noticing some of the patterns and magazines disappear never to be seen again. Some of them were so beautiful. So I don't want that to happen to me again. All these are stored on flash drives, CD's paper, and my hard drive.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Hoarder? Nah. Not if you ask me! NOW, if you ask my husband, he will give you a BIASED opinion.

The situation is MUCH worse since joining KP. I also store the patterns, and only print when ready to use them. I used to print right away, but have limited storage.


----------



## nmclaire (Mar 15, 2013)

I've collected more than I'll ever use.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

No, not yet. &#128515;. I am very picky with patterns, but I have enough downloaded on my computer for the nez 10 years...I only print the ones which 8 a working on .


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

Ah yes, I remember when first on the internet and only having a few knitting books and patterns that I had bought in the store. Then I found all the wonderful patterns on all the knitting sites, starting with Woolworks. Then I bought note books and plastic sleeves to put them in and all was neat and wonderful. Now the books are overflowing and loose patterns are every where and I have favorites in Ravelry and still printing more just in case I want to knit it. Wanted a mitts pattern I knit last year and couldn't find it so printed it again. I am a hoarder...


----------



## jan.y (Apr 15, 2011)

Iv just been looking through my patterns I have piles and piles of them they fill my cupboard and the shelves in my wardrobe every time I look through them I find patterns that I didnt know I had it's really bad there is so many of them


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

I subscribe to many knitting magazines, own tons of knitting books and hoard piles of printed out patterns, as well as those saved on the computer. So maybe I'm a little crazy, but I don't consider it a problem. It goes well with my yarn stash, which well exceeds SABLE. My DH tolerates it and it hurts no one.
Ellie


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I certainly am a pattern hoarder. The only thing that has stopped me recently is my printer tore up and won't work. Will ask Santa for a new one for Christmas. Found out that is cheaper than getting this one fixed.


----------



## dmbt (Jan 15, 2013)

Neeterbug said:


> Are you a pattern hoader? I am a pattern hoarder...would have to live to 103 to knit all the patterns I have saved. This morning I downloaded two knit patterns to add to my list of things to knit. I borrowed a knitting book from the library this week and will be making copies of the patterns that I like in the book.
> 
> I can't stop printing all the wonderful patterns that are posted on KP, Ravelry, and other sites.
> 
> ...


I certainly am a hoarder...patterns, yarn, needles, clothing, food, cookbooks, cooking pans, small appliances, fabric, sewing machines, quilt books. And a few other things I'm sure, but can't think of them now. How do we break this habit???????


----------



## Cheryl1814 (Feb 7, 2013)

OMG!! I am definitely a pattern hoarder. I could never live long enough to knit all of the patterns I saved! It's crazy, but I just can't stop myself! I really need intervention. I also save them in Ravelry library, Word, & Pinterest!! Is there hope for me???


----------



## dmbt (Jan 15, 2013)

Cheryl1814 said:


> OMG!! I am definitely a pattern hoarder. I could never live long enough to knit all of the patterns I saved! It's crazy, but I just can't stop myself! I really need intervention. I also save them in Ravelry library, Word, & Pinterest!! Is there hope for me???


I just looked into one file and I have 663 patterns in it, not counting the ones I've printed out and the hundreds of books I have, dated way back to the 30s. I'm the same with recipes!!!!!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I would need to live to 103 twice to make all the patterns I have!


----------



## dawn Allen (Jun 24, 2011)

I put all my patterns on a usb stick that way I can go thought them and just pick out the one I need a the time.


----------



## lupines (Aug 1, 2012)

henhouse2011 said:


> Amateurs! I am counting 68 binders plus old magazines and then there are the books, many now first editions. Keeps me inspired and smiling.


I love it!! You probably do have most of us beat!!

I'm saving them on my computer now - sorted by type - adult, child, hats, holiday - whatever title will help me find the pattern.

I have also added two folders to my computer (and put copies of the pattern in them) - "Patterns I have made" (to help me find a pattern I want to make again and I often add my notes here as well) and "Patterns to make next" (for those patterns that I think I want to make soon.) I no longer print until I have yarn in hand and am ready to start knitting.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

I've been a pattern hoarder for so many years, that a lot of them can be considered vintage. Used to print out the ones I downloaded when I was working, but since I've retired, I save them to my flash drives (I have a few). Only print the patterns I am working on because I like to have a copy with my project to mark up with my notes. Don't have a home printer yet, which is just as well; so I go to the library and print them there... probably cheaper in the long run.


----------



## NipomoNan (May 20, 2012)

Me, too...not a hoarder, just an enthusiastic colllector! I have a very large bookcase with at least 50+ binders of all kinds of patterns...knit, crochet, counted stitch, smocking, crafting, Battenburg lace, and probably a few others I can't remember. There are also magazines (25yrs of Vogue Knitting), books (Barbara Walker's Stitch encyclopedias) also assorted periodicals like cross stitching, or Christmas ideas, etc. some are even catalogued like quilt patterns (appliqué, piecing, embroidered, crazy, etc).
My motto: Keep Calm.... COLLECT!


----------



## Crazy about knitting (Mar 31, 2014)

You are not the only one I download and save on my iPad and I don't know how many I will be able to load ?

.urmila jha

.


----------



## doublel (Jun 22, 2014)

Of course I hoard patterns! Not just for knitting but for crochet, cross stitch, plastic canvas, etc. My sister and I have a room plus devoted to these. Some day I will get them all organized! I like to look through them and as I learn new things I often can go back and find patterns for the "new craft". I haven't started saving ones on the computer yet.


----------



## joyce from Indiana (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes, I am a pattern hoarder. I have many binders full of printed patterns and folders on my computer full of patterns. My husband complains about all the printer paper and ink I use. I tell him that there are worse things to spend money on.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

JillF said:


> Yes, but I don't print them. I just put them in files on my computer. And every year for my birthday, one of my sons pays for my carbonite back up.


What a great birthday present!


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

GemsByGranny said:


> What a great birthday present!


Yes, I love it. At the end of Oct it will be the 4 th year. It sets my mind at ease.


----------



## lv2knit (Feb 2, 2011)

I know I need help. I have 2 file boxes (the kind you get from Staples and add hanging file to) full of patterns I have printed. I will need more than 32 years (I would be 103 by then) to make all or part of them.


----------



## dmbt (Jan 15, 2013)

grandmatimestwo said:


> I would need to live to 103 twice to make all the patterns I have!


I have three 1 TB external hard drives....one for needlework, one for recipes and one for music!


----------



## dmbt (Jan 15, 2013)

I forgot to mention all of my cake decorating equipment and books. I ran a home business for almost 50 years and I still have everything I used!! I can't seem to part with it. I am a charter member of ICES, an international cake decorating group that started in 1976. Are there any other ICES members here? We all survive by being creative, just can't help it.


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

Love, love, LOVE printed knitting patterns. I have quite a few binders of patterns. I like to read too; sometimes I just like to "read" my patterns.

Donna K


----------



## dmbt (Jan 15, 2013)

DSouthard01 said:


> Love, love, LOVE printed knitting patterns. I have quite a few binders of patterns. I like to read too; sometimes I just like to "read" my patterns.
> 
> Donna K


So do I and I also love to read recipes. I'm feeling more normal with every post I read here!!!! LOL


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Neeterbug said:


> Are you a pattern hoader? I am a pattern hoarder...would have to live to 103 to knit all the patterns I have saved. This morning I downloaded two knit patterns to add to my list of things to knit. I borrowed a knitting book from the library this week and will be making copies of the patterns that I like in the book.
> 
> I can't stop printing all the wonderful patterns that are posted on KP, Ravelry, and other sites.
> 
> ...


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

dmbt said:


> I forgot to mention all of my cake decorating equipment and books. I ran a home business for almost 50 years and I still have everything I used!! I can't seem to part with it. I am a charter member of ICES, an international cake decorating group that started in 1976. Are there any other ICES members here? We all survive by being creative, just can't help it.


Having decorated for over 15 years prior and having known the Wilton's my mother and I had had our fill and so ended that phase. That was the same time period as the personal color consultant parties where you were given the best colors for you to wear when ICES was started. I pray you didn't get entrapped by that also.


----------



## dmbt (Jan 15, 2013)

disgo said:


> Having decorated for over 15 years prior and having known the Wilton's my mother and I had had our fill and so ended that phase. That was the same time period as the personal color consultant parties where you were given the best colors for you to wear when ICES was started. I pray you didn't get entrapped by that also.


I never went for home parties of any kind. I don't feel trapped by ICES, without it I would never have gone professional, became a show judge, and met so many wonderful people. I enjoyed every minute of it. I don't go to conventions now, I'm retired, but still keep in contact with all my ICES friends.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

I am definitely a pattern hoarder but about once a year I sort
and pull patterns that I know I won't use (ideas and perspectives
change over the course of time) and offer them to someone else.


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

Neeterbug said:


> Are you a pattern hoader? I am a pattern hoarder...would have to live to 103 to knit all the patterns I have saved. This morning I downloaded two knit patterns to add to my list of things to knit. I borrowed a knitting book from the library this week and will be making copies of the patterns that I like in the book.
> 
> I can't stop printing all the wonderful patterns that are posted on KP, Ravelry, and other sites.
> 
> ...


Anita, you know we'll never get everything knitted that we have saved!


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

Every few months I go through my stack of magazines and patterns saved on line, and eliminate patterns I no longer love, or think I won't ever be able to knit.
I do the same thing with clothing catalogues. I put stickers on pages of items I want, several days later I go through and take out stickers if it was just a passing want, and the third time I remove all but the most wanted items, then I might buy a few. That keeps the mess down. :-D


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

yes, guilty.....I see something that appeals to me, so I save it...and then forget I have it...I used to print all the patterns I like, but I had to put an end to that...
Using up a lot of ink....
But there is nothing wrong with being a pattern hoarder..
We all just love to save patterns....so keep doing it...


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

dmbt said:


> I never went for home parties of any kind. I don't feel trapped by ICES, without it I would never have gone professional, became a show judge, and met so many wonderful people. I enjoyed every minute of it. I don't go to conventions now, I'm retired, but still keep in contact with all my ICES friends.


Thank goodness you were saved. Having worked with soft icings and royal for special elements we never got into the almond paste or the garish colors they use today. My mother met senior Wilton at a governor's daughter's wedding reception where he had done the bride cake (copy of the brides gown) in half scale size and each guest a hostess gift of a miniature version all done in spun sugar which junior included in the end of his first edition. My mother's grandfather was the caterer at the fete. My mother's specialty was her interwoven dropped work since she was a knitter and mine was the hardened sugar that I made the swan wings etc. When taking decorating for a humanities credit in college I ended up teaching the class with my instructor as the student LOL.

Our largest was a seven foot tier with the pillars and I had the honors (or not since I hate heights) of climbing up a tall step stool on top of the reception table to place the top on and then worked my way down doing all the nosegays with royal icing lace shells backdrops with twin tiny hollow sugar bells while my mother was completing the swans, love birds, layer floral sprays and then having me steady the stool for her gorgeous drop work as she moved her way down. We did the cake mind you in an old wood stove and I had the honors of holding the huge bottom in my lap when driving down a bumpy dirt road in the woods while the rest road in their layered boxes in the back with all our flowers and elements. We never did another again--wonder why. Have no pictures since we were not part of the wedding party and were so exhausted spending the entire morning putting it all together just tossed our stuff in the vehicle and left.


----------



## Lal (Aug 18, 2013)

Is there no hope for us???


----------



## pattye (Sep 28, 2011)

This topic has been my laugh of the day. Thank you for reminding me that I am not alone. But, I AM currently knitting an afghan for my daughter from an old McCalls pattern book, dated 1979, so, see, it does pay to save them.


----------



## dmbt (Jan 15, 2013)

disgo said:


> Thank goodness you were saved. Having worked with soft icings and royal for special elements we never got into the almond paste or the garish colors they use today. My mother met senior Wilton at a governor's daughter's wedding reception where he had done the bride cake (copy of the brides gown) in half scale size and each guest a hostess gift of a miniature version all done in spun sugar which junior included in the end of his first edition. My mother's grandfather was the caterer at the fete. My mother's specialty was her interwoven dropped work since she was a knitter and mine was the hardened sugar that I made the swan wings etc. When taking decorating for a humanities credit in college I ended up teaching the class with my instructor as the student LOL.
> 
> Thats what happened to me when I went to culinary school, ended up teaching decorating. But I don't like to teach, people don't catch on fast enough to suit me! You know I don't call what they do now true cake decorating. They have machines that cut out fondant shapes and machines that print on it, and I hate fondant with a passion! It tastes horrible and I don't care what kind they use! I like the good old real decorating, like Lambeth, Australian, collars and lots of stringwork, African lase wings....I think it will come back and the ones you see on TV now, won't know what to do! They have made people think they are "all that" when the real ones were Edith Gates, JOhn McNamara, Richard Snyder, And especially Betty Newman May who was tops & got Wilton off to a start by doing all their catalog cakes! BettyJo Steinman founder of ICES, Mildred Brand, of Country Kitchen, Kathy Scott, Diane Paglia, Kay Ogden, Meeche Noone, and so many more who are all my long time friends. Kerry Vincent can do very nice work, too and so can Roland and Marsha Winbeckler. Nut many of the fantastic decorators are in the Heavenly Bakery now. We used to have lots of fun, and we were all family, I think that has changed now, too much big business involved. I don't think it will ever be the same, but I know it will eventually go back to real decorating. The next convention the 40th, will be in Omaha, NB I think. I'd love to go, but finances won't allow. Now I don't do cakes I have only a small fixed income. I used to go to every one, with Carole Faxon and we had some good times. She passed away and I haven't been to one since, but I have wonderful memories.
> 
> Our largest was a seven foot tier with the pillars and I had the honors (or not since I hate heights) of climbing up a tall step stool on top of the reception table to place the top on and then worked my way down doing all the nosegays with royal icing lace shells backdrops with twin tiny hollow sugar bells while my mother was completing the swans, love birds, layer floral sprays and then having me steady the stool for her gorgeous drop work as she moved her way down. We did the cake mind you in an old wood stove and I had the honors of holding the huge bottom in my lap when driving down a bumpy dirt road in the woods while the rest road in their layered boxes in the back with all our flowers and elements. We never did another again--wonder why. Have no pictures since we were not part of the wedding party and were so exhausted spending the entire morning putting it all together just tossed our stuff in the vehicle and left.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

knittingagain said:


> For those of us worried about what will happen to our lovely & sometimes paid-for patterns (and yarn!), we can designate them to go to a friend (or fellow KPer) who knits & would treasure them.


Yes!!!! Write a yarn/crafts "will" so your family will know what to do with stuff. Too much yarn, fabric, books, etc, go into the dumpster after the crafter dies.


----------



## Micromegas (May 22, 2012)

I've obtained patterns both from the net, and knitting & crochet magazines & books from Goodwill, secondhand bookstores, and new-bookstores. I'll probably have to live to over 200 to complete all the projects I like in all that reading material!
The mags alone occupy a whole bookshelf.


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

I am a hoarder too, I have some patterns that my Mother used to knit socks for the soldiers in the two Worlds Wars


----------



## SandyC (Jun 27, 2011)

carriemae said:


> Yes, I'm a pattern junkie. I've downloaded 100s to my computer and tablet. Even put them on a flash drive so i don't lose them if the computer crashes. I'd have to live to 500, lol.


I am not up on all this technical stuff, so can you tell me how you find patterns on your tablet? Is there a special app or what? please excuse my ignorance.


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

And now to analyze why we all like to hoard. I believe that the patterns offered, free and otherwise are superior in every way to those of yesteryear. They are easier to understand, the pictures are better and in color, which makes them enticing, plus we have almost unlimited access to them. I remember years ago going through patterns and just not thinking they were that attractive. With the advent of computers there has been an explosion in creativeness and a ready public. There are probably many more knitters and crocheters than ever before. I couldn't believe it when I went back to crocheting after leaving it for almost 40 years! Such a huge repository and all so wonderful! I feel compelled to save as many as I can, because we didn't have that back then. (IMHO)


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

Yes I am also a pattern hoarder. I have a big notebook n have just started a huge notebook. When I find something I like I save it to both my phone n my computer. The computer makes it easy to print n the phone makes it easy to periodically reread them. (I use my phone more than my computer because it's so handy). I have some books but I find so much on line that I don't feel justified in paying for a book. So keep on hoarding. It's fun n it doesn't usually cost anything. What a hobby!


----------



## hookcrazy (Apr 20, 2014)

Although Icrochet, seldom knit, make quilts and now just started soft doll sculptures, patterns are a must. Justin case!!!!.


----------



## clippedwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I didn't think so, but then here I am at 4:32 in the AM looking at patterns and downloading them for future knitting. LOL


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

yes


----------



## lfitzie (Apr 4, 2011)

Somebody stop me!


----------



## DarleneD (Sep 25, 2012)

Oh yes for sure I am a pattern hoarder along with a yarn hoarder. I have so many patterns I will never get to make all the patterns but someday someone will really enjoy them all.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Yes, I am a pattern junkie. I have tried to stop printing them and so I save some on my computer and some on my tablet. I might have to live more than 200 hundred years to work all the patterns I have.


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 6, 2011)

JillF said:


> I've had it for 3 yrs now, and it has been a relief to me. But the one time my computer crashed, I still lost anything with the word cookies in the title. Don't know what that's about. I resaved all my cookie files and renamed them "circles"


I had to replace my hard drive about a month ago, took 9 days to download 95 GB of information, it was all scrambled. I still can't find some of my documents, including some patterns 
It will be a month tomorrow -- it has been a nightmare! :?


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> Well I am guilty of hoarding patterns, yarn, fabric...Oh my gosh I need to get a new bin for the new yarns..AGAIN.
> 
> Let me ask can we live till we finish all the patterns and there is no more yarn to knit or crochet? Oh got to throw in some fabric also...


I could have written these exact words. What I'd like is for my DH to read these posts. "See, Sweetie, there are lots of us out there!"


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

JillF said:


> Yes, but I don't print them. I just put them in files on my computer. And every year for my birthday, one of my sons pays for my carbonite back up.


What's a "carbonite backup"?


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Isabel said:


> I could have written these exact words. What I'd like is for my DH to read these posts. "See, Sweetie, there are lots of us out there!"


My sweet husband and I had a big laugh after reading your post!!!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I do that too. Every once in a while I go through them and toss out the oldest ones that I finally realise I'll never knit. I usually only manage to get rid of a couple at a time. The next time I go through them there are more than the time before to go through!! I guess if I never threw any out I'd have even more!


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Nah, It's like losing weight. When you take off 10 pounds you put on 20....Best not to try to get rid of them. Once you feel lighter, you double down on obtaining more.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

JillF said:


> Yes, but I don't print them. I just put them in files on my computer. And every year for my birthday, one of my sons pays for my carbonite back up.


Yep, yep except for the patterns I'm certain I'll use in the near future and I do print those. 
Allow me to digress a bit, please.
Not only am I a pattern hoarder, I'm an anal pattern holder. Please, do not take this as a reflection of Jill whom I quoted. I'm sure she is simply an addict, not an anal one. 
I not only save patterns electronically, I reformat most to remove columns or any rows broken into several lines. I change the font sizes of the actual pattern instructions into a very large one, and insert additional spaces between rows. I do anything I can think of to make the instructions easy to read and follow. I make sure to save a photo of the knitted item with the same file name as the pattern so a nice clear photo accompanies each pattern. To me a pattern with no photo doesn't exist because that's how I search for my patterns. All are in folders and subfolders so I can find them. I'll spare you how deep those subfolders go. 
Have almost filled up iBook with patterns. It was so overwhelmed it was refusing to function. I added several additional file storage apps and began to transfer files out of iBooks. It has helped. I maxed the storage space when I bought this last iPad and extra cloud storage because I knew how many patterns I had accumulated on my earlier iPad and how much storage they had eaten up. Most of the patterns on my iPad are duplicates of the patterns on my laptop, buy not all. My husband, who runs a computer network where he works has apoplexy whenever he looks at my computer. Luckily he's never examined my iPad. As long as he stays out of my Ravelry library, I'm probably safe!


----------



## Paula N (Jul 16, 2014)

Jules934 said:


> What's a "carbonite backup"?


Im a hoarder of anything printed, novels. knitting & crocheting patterns & recipes. Iv still got patterns that belonged to my Grandmother.

I too want to know what carbonite backup is


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Jules934 said:


> What's a "carbonite backup"?


Carbonite is a company online that auomatically backsup everything on your computer all day long. You don't have to think about it. Then if your computer crashes, you just go to their file and re download everything. It's what they call "cloud" storage. It saves pictures, your favorites, anything that is in a file. I think it's around $60 for a year.


----------



## Paula N (Jul 16, 2014)

JillF said:


> Carbonite is a company online that auomatically backsup everything on your computer all day long. You don't have to think about it. Then if your computer crashes, you just go to their file and re download everything. It's what they call "cloud" storage. It saves pictures, your favorites, anything that is in a file. I think it's around $60 for a year.


Thanks for explaining that. For $60 its probably worth it especially if you were to add up the cost of patterns etc that we download


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes, for me, it's greatly appreciated. I live on disability, so my computer comes from the Salvation Army, used. It's not dependable. The first time my computer crashed, I lost all of my family photographs, patterns, and recipes.I had bought many patterns over the years. I had copied recipes from old cookbooks and magazines that could not be replaced. The photographs were the worst I think. Anyway, that was when my son started buying me the Carbonite, and I've replaced as much as possible. I don't want to go through that again.


----------



## Paula N (Jul 16, 2014)

JillF said:


> Yes, for me, it's greatly appreciated. I live on disability, so my computer comes from the Salvation Army, used. It's not dependable. The first time my computer crashed, I lost all of my family photographs, patterns, and recipes.I had bought many patterns over the years. I had copied recipes from old cookbooks and magazines that could not be replaced. The photographs were the worst I think. Anyway, that was when my son started buying me the Carbonite, and I've replaced as much as possible. I don't want to go through that again.


I completely understand. Im on disability too & Iv lost EVERYTHING more than once :-( :thumbdown: :-(


----------



## angelknitter (May 20, 2011)

i have printed off hundreds of patterns,it costs a fortune for the ink.but well worth it as i have some lovely patterns


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 6, 2011)

JillF said:


> Carbonite is a company online that auomatically backsup everything on your computer all day long. You don't have to think about it. Then if your computer crashes, you just go to their file and re download everything. It's what they call "cloud" storage. It saves pictures, your favorites, anything that is in a file. I think it's around $60 for a year.


That $60 level only replaces your documents, not your whole hard drive. You have to replace your apps, etc, yourself, which may be difficult since most are just downloaded now and you don't have disks any more. It is my understanding that an external hard drive backup is much easier and will completely replace your old hard drive. They only cost about $50 (get for less at Amazon, etc) That is what I am doing -- but am still trying to unscramble the mess that Carbonite left me in.

Please see my previous reply. I don't mean to totally bash Carbonite -- I am sure people rely on it and are happy with it. But my experience has been less than good. Be sure you know exactly what your are getting.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

I guess I don't use much except my basic files for storing photographs, patterns and recipes. I don't have any apps that I know of on my computer, just on a kindle the kids bought me that I don't know much about. Like I said, the one time that my computer crashed, everything was restored except anything with the word "cookies" in the title. It just depends on what you use I suppose, but for me it has worked well. They have more expensive versions of Carbonite, but we didn't feel that I needed more.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

For the files I want to back up, I'd rather use a flash drive. They are a lot cheaper than cloud storage. I have cloud storage on my iPad, but I really prefer the flash drives. What cloud service offers that flash drives don't is safety from fire and natural disasters.
I try to buy patterns through Ravelry because they are backed up on Ravelry. Patternfish and Craftsy also have "libraries" that are accessible as do some others.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> I do that too. Every once in a while I go through them and toss out the oldest ones that I finally realise I'll never knit. I usually only manage to get rid of a couple at a time. The next time I go through them there are more than the time before to go through!! I guess if I never threw any out I'd have even more!


You're singing my song. And, I noticed your quote from Matthew 11 -- I chuckled at the "who labor and are heavy-laden." I should post that on my filing cabinet!


----------



## Barbara28 (Oct 31, 2011)

Yes, I am, and a yarn hoarder, a paperback book hoarder, a knitting needle hoarder, crochet hook hoarder, counted cross stitch charts hoarder, DMC thread hoarder, cookbook hoarder, a CD hoarder....etc...etc...need I say more.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

MotherHensRoost said:


> OH YES, I have thousands of patterns. It is part of the fun of knitting. And, as someone mentioned above, a harmless hobby except for the expense of the ink and paper.
> 
> I have no plans for stopping.


Neither do I!!!!!


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

OMG, I have four gigantic 3" binders full of patterns. I've even categorized sections to file them under. Where in the world will I find the time to make these hundreds of patterns?


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

I am a pattern hoarder n a recipe hoarder. I make something new 4 dinner most nights. I have enough patterns. To last 4 the rest of my life n still I collect more almost daily. Oh well - it keeps me out of bars.


----------



## Teatime4granny (Apr 4, 2011)

yep ! ! !


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Thanks for making me feel "normal"...


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

I doubt that any one of us is normal!


----------



## marifran (Aug 7, 2012)

jdwilhelm said:


> I save them too, then can't find one to use when I want one!


Amen to that! I can spend a whole evening looking through my books, magazines and printouts to find a pattern for some yarn I bought. And not find anything suitable!


----------



## Lavender Liz (Oct 6, 2014)

Brendabreeze said:


> I have the same problem. I tell myself I am a "collector" of patterns. Some people collect coins, some collect knick knacks, I collect patterns!! No harm in that!!


I have always told my family that I don't hoard pattern books (knit, crochet, plastic canvas and cross-stitch) I just buy them, they don't spoil, but they DO go out of print.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Lavender Liz said:


> I have always told my family that I don't hoard pattern books (knit, crochet, plastic canvas and cross-stitch) I just buy them, they don't spoil, but they DO go out of print.


They may go out of print, but just think - one day they could become an antique and have value!


----------

